# Bath Time -getting a white dog white again



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

My dogs patrol the farm and flop into the mucky pond a few times a day.

I am taking my blue merle to the lake for a shampoo tomorrow before I take him on a long car ride. I'm sure he thinks he looks and smells just fine but I'd like him to look a bit more respectable when we go visiting.

He is supposed to be white and grey but he's mostly dirty yellow and grey...any tips on whitening him up a bit? Do they make Bluing for dogs? No petshops here so it needs to be a home remedy/ concoction.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Get the bright purple shampoo for horses. It works great!! I think one brand name is Quick Silver.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

Quick Silver is great, but do not leave it on a spot for a long time or you will have a pinkish dog. With a dog with a lot of hair I tend to use that sort of product in zones. Wash the front end, rinse well, wash the middle/back on one side, rinse well, etc. There are other products with whitening benefits, but harder to get for the average dog person and Quick Silver will be in most farm stores because the horse people use it to wash white markings and grey horses.

Says Julie......doggie mom to many Parson Russell Terriers, 3 adult Kuvasz (and two pups looking for homes yet) and 1 very large white Standard Poodle


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm about 2.5 hours from any kind of pet or farm store. 

I can get bluing...peroxide...vinegar...baking soda...does anyone have a recipe using home ingredients?


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Bluing in water, but don't use too much. I don't remember the proportions, been a long time since I used it. Our five Border collies get really mucky here on the sheep farm, but they always dry off and clean up pretty quickly. People ask how often they get bathed. Chico (avatar dog) is 10 and never had a bath.

Peg


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

hmmm Have a red tri aussie that gets down and dirty, never had a problem with her white being white...maybe because she runs through the doggy pool alot so self bathes everyday. Peroxide is great on blood stains, and even (carefully) tear track stains dont know about older set in discolorations. What is bluing? and what else is it used for? sounds familiar but I think it came from my grandma...
Nevermind googled it..like bleach but not bleach hmmm


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Success!! my neighbour has some bright purple horse shampoo for white/grey horses.

Thanks for the suggestion...now to catch the little toad...he's knows it's bath time...


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I only bathe my dogs if they get into something they shouldn't (like roll in duck poo)...other than that a good brushing gets it all out. The only exception of course is if they are being shown or rehomed (but actually I may stop the pre-home baths as it seems every time I place a dog the first thing they do is give it a bath even though it had one the night before!). When I need a dog sparkling, I use professional products by Chris Christensen...like white on white...if needed. Usually a quality shampoo like Cindra texturizing is all they need. I save the white on white for areas that may be stained.
BTW I once tried bluing on a white collie...it took forever to turn the white areas something other than blue!


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

The nice thing about Chris Christensen White On White is that you don't have the risk of staining the dog like you do with Quick Silver. I do use that for my Kuvasz when I show.


----------



## barber lady (Mar 31, 2010)

Go to a beauty supply house and get the shampoo older women use to take the yellow out of white hair. Can't remember the name right now. It isn't as strong as the stuff for show animals. I've got most of the goat people around here using it for their state fair animals. It's safe and it won't turn them purple.


----------

